# Free Hardwood and Fruitwood Chunks



## BandCollector (Jan 1, 2018)

Since I have converted to a pellet smoker I no longer have use of the several bucket fulls of wood chunks I have accumulated.

If anyone would like the following wood chunks I would be glad to send you a Flat Rate Priority Mail Box full. Postage of course would be your responsibility.  Last I checked a Large Priority Flat Rate Mail Box ( up to 70 lbs.) costs around $19.00.

Of course if you live in the Pittsburgh area you can stop by and pick it up.

I don't have the option of deleting this thread so this is the best I can do...Thanks for looking.

Maple......All Gone
Mesquite..All Gone
Mulberry..All Gone
Cherry.....All Gone
Apple......All Gone
Hickory....All Gone
Pear........All Gone

PM me if you are interested,

John


----------



## gmc2003 (Jan 1, 2018)

Your signature says you have a weber one touch. Why not save the chunks for your kettle.

Chris


----------



## BandCollector (Jan 2, 2018)

Chris,

Thanks for the suggestion.  I am keeping some of what species I have just for that very reason.  I have far too much to keep it all.  Taking up too much space in my garage.

John


----------

